
It was inspired by James Bond's Lotus Esprit submarine after all - Gearhead03
https://carbuzz.com/news/elon-musks-says-the-tesla-cybertruck-can-float
======
barbegal
Floating too easily is dangerous [1] Modern cars don't sink as quickly as old
cars because the cabin is sealed better but this actually traps people inside
the car whilst the car is floating to a more dangerous location.

[1] [https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-18/research-shows-
cars-d...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-18/research-shows-cars-deadly-
in-floodwaters/7522798)

